# Rihanna - zeigt nackten Busen - 1 x



## Rambo (2 Mai 2013)

Es ist bekannt, dass Rihanna gerne mal heisse Bilder von sich selber auf Instagram postet. Und sie hat es wieder getan. Diesesmal sogar so heiss wie noch nie zuvor. Und zwar hat sie wirklich ihren nackten Busen gepostet. 



 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 227.054 Bytes = 221,7 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## dlsetz (2 Mai 2013)

Das ist die Brust. Den Busen kann man fast nicht sehen, vor allem weil Sie die Karte davor hält.

Trotzdem Dankeschön!


----------



## Punisher (2 Mai 2013)

lecker, wenn es denn Rihanna ist


----------



## kienzer (2 Mai 2013)

arrrrr ne brust


----------



## hoshi21 (2 Mai 2013)

ach herrje, diese dame wird je länger je peinlicher. trotzdem danke, weil aussehen tut sie
ja schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2013)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## HBeene (2 Mai 2013)

Ich habe woanders gelesen das das ein Fake ist, aber gut lass mich gerne berichtigen!


----------



## vivodus (2 Mai 2013)

Ja sowas aber auch. 'N nackter Busen. Kopfschüttel...


----------



## CelebMale (2 Mai 2013)

Gibs auch angezogene Busen und sieht eher aus wie ein Ohr.


----------



## comatron (2 Mai 2013)

CelebMale schrieb:


> sieht eher aus wie ein Ohr.



Deswegen heißen die Titten ja auch manchmal Ohren.


----------



## meisterrubie (2 Mai 2013)

Echt oder nicht - wer weis trotzdem Danke an Rambo :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (2 Mai 2013)

da man ja ihren Busen schon mal sehen konnte, sag ich ja, könnte sie sein, ob das Bild auf Instagram etc. gepostet wurde, wag ich aber mal zu bezweifeln, Ami-Seiten sind recht prüde, was solche Art der Photos angeht.

P.S. Der Threadtitel ist zum Brüllen, wat soll'n sie sonst zeigen, nen bedeckten Busen zeigt sie auf jedem Photo (hoffe der Wink war groß genug)


----------



## romanderl (3 Mai 2013)

Dieses mal brauchte es also keinen Paparazzi


----------



## disastius (4 Mai 2013)

Danke sehr.


----------



## Paschal91 (4 Mai 2013)

Könnte mir schon vorstellen das es Rihanna ist, denn es ist ja bekannt, dass sie nen Nippelpiercing hat 

:thx::thx:


----------



## bartbart (5 Mai 2013)

das hat sie auf der rechten seite


----------

